# Glue for joint board



## wangjue (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi, 
I want ask do I need special glue for joint boards or just general wood glue would work?

Thanks
Jue


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wangjue said:


> Hi,
> I want ask do I need special glue for joint boards or just general wood glue would work?
> 
> Thanks
> Jue



Just about any PVA/aliphatic resin (white or yellow) wood glue will work. Titebond II or III are good choices. Other than those types, a urea-formaldehyde glue like Dap Plastic Resin Glue works very good. With that glue, you mix up what you need with water. The dry powder has a long shelf life.












 









.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I notice that whenever yellow glue is mentioned in the forum, titebond is mentioned. Just wondering if anyone uses Elmers any more. I use whichever is cheaper at the time. Have never had either fail.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

burkhome said:


> I notice that whenever yellow glue is mentioned in the forum, titebond is mentioned. Just wondering if anyone uses Elmers any more. I use whichever is cheaper at the time. Have never had either fail.


I have to agree with you. I don't find any difference in Elmer's yellow carpenters glue and Titebond. At one time one of my suppliers marketed their own mix of yellow glue to cabinet shops. It was less expensive than TB and work as well.

Just as a note, both Titebond and Elmers make a dark glue, which IMO works as well as the yellow. 












 









.


----------



## wangjue (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks a lot for the reply


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i like gorilla glue. toughest ive used. i use it on all my nail-less building.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jack warner said:


> i like gorilla glue. toughest ive used. i use it on all my nail-less building.



Good thing that when I tried Gorilla Glue when it came out, that I bought the tiny bottle, as it was a waste of money in my opinion. I certainly wouldn't use it for edge gluing boards. I might use the rest of the bottle over the holidays with the grandkids. We can all sit on the floor and glue up some scraps and take guesses on how much foaming there will be.:laughing:











 









.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I generally use gorilla glue on plywood projects, I've seen some test results that show it's better on end grain and plywood is 50% end grain... Can't herd enough brain cells together to remember just where I read that though. Takes some practice to control the foam. For most other projects I use either Elmers or Franklin (Titebond), whichever I picked up last. One thing I like about Gorilla glue is the additional work time, up to 15-20 minutes. JMHO:icon_smile:


----------

